# 303a Beretta



## Todd Ryan (Jun 15, 2008)

I recently bought a beretta 303a 20 ga for my daughter. The gun was used and had no book. When you shoot low brass shells the gun will not cycle. How do you change the setting so it will cycle? Also how can I come up with a book for the gun?

Thank you,

[email protected]


----------



## rick_h (Jan 16, 2005)

Is the shotgun chambered for 3-inch shells? If so, it won't cycle target loads. 
Your options are to find a barrel that's chambered in 2 3/4 inch or have a competent gunsmith open the gas port in your barrel that's chambered 3-inch. 
Reaming the gas port knocks 3-inch loads out of your shooting options, however.


----------



## Todd Ryan (Jun 15, 2008)

rick_h said:


> Is the shotgun chambered for 3-inch shells? If so, it won't cycle target loads.
> Your options are to find a barrel that's chambered in 2 3/4 inch or have a competent gunsmith open the gas port in your barrel that's chambered 3-inch.
> Reaming the gas port knocks 3-inch loads out of your shooting options, however.


Thank you. Do you know how I can get a book on the gun?


----------

